# what is this gravely? has anybody seen one like this?



## markiemark (May 29, 2010)

I found this on ebay. It says it is original. I have never seen one. Looks home made to me. Mark.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Has toe out issues and looks like a pedal tractor! too cool though. Must bew an ewarly one because it looks pretty darn arcaic! What's it up to?


----------



## markiemark (May 29, 2010)

Its got 8 bids and it is $485.00 and the reserve isnt met yet!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Wonder if it runs? Looks like a real small engine! Would be cool to learn the story behind this unit. Keep us informed on it will you?


----------



## markiemark (May 29, 2010)

Gravely Estate Tractor built by the Estate Tractor Company, Kansas City, MO. I am told there were only a few of these made. It runs well, smokes some on initial startup, but then lessens considerably. Plenty of power. Everything works --however, the PTO is extremely difficult to engage----but then, this tractor has basically just sat in storage for years. It appears that the PTO case may have been repaired at some point. I have been told that it is pretty much all original except for the fan shroud--I have the other style shroud that will be included. The shroud on the unit says LS #96402. The old style shroud says L #44073. I am inclined to believe this to be an "L" rather than an "LS" simply because of the speed it is capable of. However, my Gravely expertise is lacking--perhaps one of the Gravely experts out there can shed some light on this!! This is a project I wanted to restore, but time, money, and too many other projects, plus "elder downsizing" says it's time for this project to go. Please look at the pictures and ask any questions before bidding. I do have a reserve on this tractor of $1000.00. This item is located in Carrollton, IL and must be picked up there. I will hold it for 45 days--however, with proper communication from buyer, other arrangements might be made. Any shipping/palletizing, etc. will be the responsibility of the buyer. Complete payment can be made when picked up either in cash or bank check. I prefer payment this way so that when you see the item, if I have misrepresented it in any way--or you are just unhappy with the item--you can walk away and there's "No deal" "No problem". This is a used item and no guarantees are offered nor implied. Again, please ask any questions before bidding and if you desire any other pictures, etc. please ask.


----------



## markiemark (May 29, 2010)

I will watcj it and let you know what happens with it.


----------



## douber1 (Nov 5, 2010)

looks like one rugged mother
dan


----------



## markiemark (May 29, 2010)

It sold for $1300.00


----------

